# Show us your rig



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Post a picture of:

1. Your rig (camera/lens setup etc), which I realize taking a picture of your camera can be tricky.
2. One of your favorite pictures taken with said camera
3. A brief description of the rig
4. Explain why you love it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

geezuphosdn said:


> Post a picture of:
> 
> 1. Your rig (camera/lens setup etc), which I realize taking a picture of your camera can be tricky.
> 2. One of your favorite pictures taken with said camera
> ...


Not tricky at all. Small mirror and the self timer..










And a favorite picture? 









The best camera is the one you have when you need it. My pocket cam is always in my pocket or someplace equally close by. This picture was taken 10 minutes after paying for a bunch of car repair. I simply emailed to the dealer with a short note. They had a tow truck in my driveway within 30 minutes. One picture saved me a bunch of time yelling on the phone and maybe saved me more than the cost of the camera (shot yesterday).

I use the pocket cam like a note taker. I shoot pics of signs, peoples yards that have nice landscaping, restaurant menus and food from places I want to be sure to revisit.. The pocket cam is more like a tool than just something to capture pretty images. The pocket cam rocks!










Just a reminder about the best chicken fried steak I've ever eaten (El Capitan in Van Horn Texas)..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have been using the Canon 7D w/300 f/2.8 for field sports (football, field hockey, etc). It works very well. With the 1.6x crop sensor for this body, I get the focal length of 480mm.

Helps me get closer to the huddle.


----------

